# Citroen C1



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Picked one up new today in red.

It is fab fab fab, and great fun to drive

The Toyota engine purrs like a hungry cat.

I freaking well love it !!!!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Lets see a pic then Griff...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Griff said:


> Picked one up new today in red.
> 
> It is fab fab fab, and great fun to drive
> 
> ...


didnt fancy a blue on then griff?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> The Toyota engine purrs like a hungry cat.
> 
> I freaking well love it !!!!


Suddenly a cat lover now then Griff?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Griff said:


> Picked one up new today in red.
> 
> It is fab fab fab, and great fun to drive
> 
> ...


You must be effing kiddig Griff if you can even REMOTELY think that you can escape WITHOUT showing some pics.

I mean red? RED? Just broke the ceiling with my [email protected] @n. I'll be your slave; post piccies.







(I'm also drunk, btw)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

adrian said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Picked one up new today in red.
> ...


You're bloody mad Adrian......pics later you daft sod!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > The Toyota engine purrs like a hungry cat.
> ...


I do like cats Stan......I'm a Leo.....I just don't like them killing birds. However, I intend to get one, and it will have a bell round it's neck to warn birds of it's presence

Take care mate!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Red what was you thinking, you're a City fan right


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


You'll be smitten by a kitten in no time Griff. 

Your life will never be the same again mate.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

****.................in some ways I hope you are right.

I do like cats.......and dogs too Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff, it might be worth considering a pre-owned, unloved cat rather than a kitten. 

It may take a while to win one over if they haven't been looked after, but well worth the effort (believe me  ).


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Stan.

I'll do just that........I will go for a pre-owned!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> Thanks Stan.
> 
> I'll do just that........I will go for a pre-owned!!


Good one Griff, you won`t regret it









BTW I like the C1 but one of my criteria for a car is that it must fit in my rather small garage which limits my options somewhat


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Congrats on the new motor Griff. I have to say the C1 looks like a great little car. The 710 *really *likes them.

I bought a C2 a few years ago and love it. Not the quickest car in the world but great fun in the corners once it's up to speed.

Got any pictures yet?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Stan.
> ...


Blimey.....if a C1 don't fit you really have got a small garage......thought about a golf cart?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


No, I got a Daewoo Matiz instead


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


So......you did get a golf cart?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Boxbrownie said:
> ...


Cheeky bugger!!














:lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Actually the Matiz was the first of the new crop of Asian vehicles that made us sit up and take notice.........


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

A friend has an Aygo, similar to the C1, and has been very pleased. Step son-in-law has just purchased a diesel Panda, equally pleased. It will be interesting to see how you and they progress.


----------

